# New furry-friendly print services: Legion Printing



## LegionPrinting (May 10, 2009)

Hopefully people won't mind me plugging my services, since it seems relevant to this group.

I co-own Legion Printing (formerly Legion Comics of Tuscaloosa).  We're still a small company, but we offer a wide range of services.  We can print your image on poster, silk, canvas, or vinyl at a fraction of what chain stores charge, and we now offer perfect binding services.

We specialize in short-runs, so don't hesitate to contact us with your print job, even if you only need one or two books or prints made.

We also offer print services on-site at conventions.  Come see our tables at RCFM, MFM, and FWA!

Christopher Williams
Legion Printing
legionstgc@yahoo.com
www.legionoftuscaloosa.com


----------



## Hunter (May 13, 2009)

Sir i may be calling on your services if all goes according to plan.


----------



## LegionPrinting (May 15, 2009)

I look forward to hearing from you.  Good luck with your project!


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 15, 2009)

I think that every print service is furry friendly just so long as the cheque clears.


----------



## LegionPrinting (May 15, 2009)

True enough, though I've printed a few things for furries that you probably wouldn't want to take to your local shop.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 15, 2009)

So what you mean to say is '*porn* friendly print services'.


----------

